# What is your computer desk setup ?



## Scubie67

Meaning how many people have a actual workstation or corner desk (ergonomic).

 My computer desk is just a fold out 5 ' white plastic table that I keep my Lcd monitor and other periphials as well as my computer case.

 Sometimes I kinda wonder if it would be more comfortable to go up to staples or office depot and buy a good work station?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Here's my setup. The only change is I have a 5.1 speaker system now, my keyboard is in front of my monitor, and my mouse is where the keyboard was.


----------



## HumanMage

I don't have a work station now, I just plop my laptop and cooler down where I have a large enough area of space. When I get my own apartment, the first room I'll be "decorating" would be my room/office (I figure a 1 bedroom apartment won't have but a kitchen/family room area, a bedroom, bathroom, and closets) I'll buy a nice long desk from one of the cheap furniture stores in my area. My brother furnished his whole apartment with items from American Freight quite cheaply. Hopefully they will still be around 


P.S I went off topic.


----------



## Buzz1927

I've just got a rectangular desk, with a laptop on it. It does what I want it to..


----------



## vroom_skies

Buzz wishes he had my desk:





...harharhar...


----------



## Shane

vroom_skies said:


> Buzz wishes he had my desk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...harharhar...



whats those headphones you got? thats neat how they gave you someting to hang them on your desk.

mines apain in as ass,i have to curl all the wire up and leave ito n my desk.
i had to cable tie most of the wire up because on my headphones they give you so much wire


----------



## vroom_skies

Yeah, they do have a lot of wire.
They are the Senn's HD 595's.


----------



## Shane

very nice,like your thermaltake case aswell does it have alot of room inside?


----------



## Kornowski

I've always wanted a corner desk, but there isn't a corner in my room that doesn't have something in, or enough space for a desk.

So, I've just got a regular desk;


----------



## TFT

I use the spare small bedroom and put some kitchen worktop in there. You can't see it but the worktop goes around behind the chair as well.


----------



## mep916




----------



## Egon

I need to do some cleaning.


----------



## voyagerfan99

mep916 said:


>



Haha your funny.


----------



## theasian100

This is how mine looks. I got it for free  I really like it too lots of room.































Sorry for the quality, my sister was playing with my camera settings and I didn't adjust them back


----------



## cpt.obvious

I want to put LED bars around my desk. This is what mine looks like. hehe.. Cleanest it's ever been lol. Usually it's loaded with Monsters and rockstar punched cans lol


----------



## theasian100

cpt.obvious said:


> I want to put LED bars around my desk.



Do it! When people come to my house and they see my lights flashing they always go Whoa! or they will yell to see what happens haha its quite amusing


----------



## cpt.obvious

theasian100 said:


> Do it! When people come to my house and they see my lights flashing they always go Whoa! or they will yell to see what happens haha its quite amusing



I want to put a red led bar behind my monitor. This desk came from walmart WOOT. It originally had another level, i guess you can say but I took it off. I'll put it on and put led's under that. I love your desk btw! Envy!!

I also love how large your keyboard slider thingy is! Mines dinky! ANd the desk it'self is to high up to use my keyboard and mouse there.


----------



## theasian100

cpt.obvious said:


> I want to put a red led bar behind my monitor. This desk came from walmart WOOT. It originally had another level, i guess you can say but I took it off. I'll put it on and put led's under that. I love your desk btw! Envy!!
> 
> 
> I also love how large your keyboard slider thingy is! Mines dinky! ANd the desk it'self is to high up to use my keyboard and mouse there.



Nice! I'm a target Fan myself  Post some pics when you do! I'm currently saving to buy some "led canons" so put around in some areas in my room and desk so I'll lost some pictures when I get them. Yeah It's HUGE I usually set a couple other stuff on it like my cell camera and some other things Its Really usefull


----------



## cpt.obvious

Dang, i was a Target fan, I even worked there. They fired me. So I shop at Wal-Mart now lol.

I was thinking about getting the g15. there'll only be like 4 inches for my mouse left lol.

And I will for sure post pictures once I do. Did you use cathodes? Or what did you use? I can see it looks like cathodes. But compare your desk to mine haha. Yours is so nice and clean and mine is dinky and messy lol.


----------



## theasian100

cpt.obvious said:


> Dang, i was a Target fan, I even worked there. They fired me. So I shop at Wal-Mart now lol.
> 
> I was thinking about getting the g15. there'll only be like 4 inches for my mouse left lol.
> 
> And I will for sure post pictures once I do. Did you use cathodes? Or what did you use? I can see it looks like cathodes. But compare your desk to mine haha. Yours is so nice and clean and mine is dinky and messy lol.



Ahah How sad! ahah
Actually i Did use cathodes  if you look on the picture of the bottom of my desk you can see the switch hanging Whoops! i'm not done with the wiring I Still need to go find some spots for the switches but i wish i bought some extension cables, it would of made things a LOT easier.


----------



## WeatherMan

Tidy up your cabling, get a few switches & mount them somwhere, and buy/create some diffusers for your cathodes and it'll look awesome


----------



## cpt.obvious

theasian100 said:


> Ahah How sad! ahah
> Actually i Did use cathodes  if you look on the picture of the bottom of my desk you can see the switch hanging Whoops! i'm not done with the wiring I Still need to go find some spots for the switches but i wish i bought some extension cables, it would of made things a LOT easier.



Oh dang, You just plugged them into you computer than, the cathodes? 
Alright, i just tidied up my desk, you'll see what I mean by "level" It's TONS cleaner!


----------



## Ramodkk

vroom_skies said:


> Buzz wishes he had my desk:



LOL he does, he said he had a rectangular desk


----------



## Ethan3.14159

My desk? Well, it has 4 legs and holds my computer and cd's and dvd's, as well as my drink perfectly fine. What more should I ask of my desk?


----------



## cpt.obvious

Ethan3.14159 said:


> My desk? Well, it has 4 legs and holds my computer and cd's and dvd's, as well as my drink perfectly fine. What more should I ask of my desk?



Walk, talk, maybe buy groceries. Mine sings Opera.


----------



## Scubie67

Thx for all the pics guys.It seems 90 % of you use a regular desk just like me.I guess the workstations would be neater looking and organized better


----------



## f.i.t.h

I've got a corner desk. Just cleaned it, there were 8 600ml Demons (energy drinks), 4 440ml demons, 5 red bulls, and 3 'Big V's.

What a mess.

I'll post pictures of it in its clean state some time in the future.


----------



## cpt.obvious

f.i.t.h said:


> I've got a corner desk. Just cleaned it, there were 8 600ml Demons (energy drinks), 4 440ml demons, 5 red bulls, and 3 'Big V's.
> 
> What a mess.
> 
> I'll post pictures of it in its clean state some time in the future.



lol I just put my monsters there so I knew where they were in my room.


----------



## laznz1

finally got round to cleaning mine found 8 Coke cans 4 giant Vs 6 Demons 3 red bulls and a rockstar

now it may seem im addicted but nooo im just to lazy to regularly clean my desk


----------



## cpt.obvious

laznz1 said:


> finally got round to cleaning mine found 8 Coke cans 4 giant Vs 6 Demons 3 red bulls and a rockstar
> 
> now it may seem im addicted but nooo im just to lazy to regularly clean my desk



I'm addicted. You should see my room. Two garbage bags of rockstars and monster. That's 2 months of drinks. Just thinking them makes me go crazy, *CRACK* awwwwwwww the sweet taste of monster... nothing betta..

Sometime's I can't fall asleep so I bust out the cough syrup. I know it's a bad way of life but I'm an addict to.... caffeine.


----------



## SRcobra




----------



## Gooberman

I like your mouse pad


----------



## kazkepox

if you are familiar with g25racer's racing set up i Just built something like that, I just gotta paint it and it will be done


----------



## Ramodkk

Buzz1927 said:


> I've just got a rectangular desk...





vroom_skies said:


> Buzz wishes he had my desk
> 
> ...harharhar...



He already has one!


----------



## ScOuT

I love my corner desk...perfect for my needs in every way. My wife actually bought it for me while I was in Afghanistan and built it for me as a return home gift...my wife rocks






I did take that printer shelf out and the printer is on a file cabinet since that picture. Also have a different fan controller.


----------



## Aastii

I will eventually take a picture on mine, but it is basically a piece of wood with support under at the perfect hieght with my keyboard, mouse, drink, router, modem and some computer bits on in my PSU box and another smaller shelf above with my monitor, some letters, my card bills, couple of manuals for my mobo, couple heatsinks etc with my computer under the desk on my right and a filing cabinet on my left. All built myself


----------



## WeatherMan

I like that setup Scout, what screen is that? Also where is your sub? 

Here's mine


----------



## G25r8cer

This is what it looks like now b/c I am in the process of letting the paint dry on the Antec 300.


----------



## ScOuT

Bootup05 said:


> I like that setup Scout, what screen is that? Also where is your sub?



Thanks man...it was actually my wife who set it up like that She was cleaning one day and moved my lamp behind the monitor. The back lighting is sick, she was not even trying to do it, but it goes perfect

The screen is a 22'' Samsung Sync Master 2253BW.  Very nice piece of hardware

The sub is under the desk in the back, tucked away in the corner.


----------



## Fatback

Not really a desk but this is my setup

My side fan quite working it looked much better with the red coming threw the biohazard grill.





My chair it pretty comfy nothing like my lazy boy use to be god I miss that thing


----------



## kazkepox

g25racer said:


> This is what it looks like now b/c I am in the process of letting the paint dry on the Antec 300.



woohoo racer my desk is finished ill put up some pics as soon as I paint it, not quite like yours but meh... i like your computer...It oddly looks like a stereo...


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Psh, all of you and your fancy desks.


----------



## trapar

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Psh, all of you and your fancy desks.



I lol'd...but not at your desk. Yeah...


----------



## aviation_man

g25racer said:


> This is what it looks like now b/c I am in the process of letting the paint dry on the Antec 300.



Did you steal that from an arcade? lol Can someone say game addict?


----------



## mep916

aviation_man said:


> Did you steal that from an arcade? lol Can someone say game addict?



No he built it.


----------



## Aastii

mep916 said:


> No he built it.



from bits of nicked arcade machine ?

It is sick, i know that I would asy he looks like a nerd for having it, but if i could have it I most certainly would without even thinking, it looks so damn good and comfy


----------



## mep916

Aastii said:


> from bits of nicked arcade machine ?



haha. I'm not really sure. He's wrote about it here and there in different threads.


----------



## Aastii

mep916 said:


> haha. I'm not really sure. He's wrote about it here and there in different threads.



after you posted he built it i looked at it and you can see that he did and you can see that it would also actually be fairly easy. Not to get it to that quality, but to get a similar setup.

Is that a car seat by the way  ?

A full car seat JUST for your computer...i'd never ever go quite that far I don't think


----------



## trapar

I'm just gonna be laughing my ass off if somebody trips in through that door behind his desk and drops everything down..


----------



## Fatback

The only thing he is mission is a rear and side view mirror lol.


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> The only thing he is mission is a rear and side view mirror lol.



what if he put doors on there aswell, and aircon, and adjustable seats and seat warmers and he could even set up a fan infront of him and make it a convertable


----------



## trapar

Now don't start giving him any more ideas...


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> what if he put doors on there aswell, and aircon, and adjustable seats and seat warmers and he could even set up a fan infront of him and make it a convertable



And wire up some head lights and tail lights lol that would be awesome but why over the top.


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> And wire up some head lights and tail lights lol that would be awesome but why over the top.



what if it had a roof, passenger seat with a second monitor linked up infront so they had the same view and rear seats with scerens in the head of the driver/passenger seats linked up to a DVD player 

oooh ooh, and how about an engine and wheels too?

and a roll cage!!

=1700=


----------



## trapar

Now if only he was capable of turning his rig into an engine.


----------



## Aastii

trapar said:


> Now if only he was capable of turning his rig into an engine.



lol you are behind again my friend


----------



## Ethan3.14159

trapar said:


> I lol'd...but not at your desk. Yeah...



At what? The pink blanket?


----------



## Aastii

Ethan3.14159 said:


> At what? The pink blanket?



lmao i didn't notice that until now XD why is that on you nancy?


----------



## trapar

Aastii said:


> lol you are behind again my friend



It sucks typing mobile.

@Ethan: no, not the pink blanket.


----------



## Aastii

trapar said:


> It sucks typing mobile.
> 
> @Ethan: no, not the pink blanket.



lol, a computer is for the internet, maybe a wii at a push, but not a mobile, unless it has a qwerty keypad on it.


----------



## trapar

Aastii said:


> lol, a computer is for the internet, maybe a wii at a push, but not a mobile, unless it has a qwerty keypad on it.



I'm currently using my Itouch...and it has the qwerty.


----------



## Aastii

trapar said:


> I'm currently using my Itouch...and it has the qwerty.



ipod touch?

a mobile brick? Don't like apple stuff except for an ipod, i love them so so much even if they are expensive, it is worth the money indefinately


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> ipod touch?
> 
> a mobile brick? Don't like apple stuff except for an ipod, i love them so so much even if they are expensive, it is worth the money indefinately



I have The iPod touch it makes a good paper weight I love my 120GB classic.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Aastii said:


> lmao i didn't notice that until now XD why is that on you nancy?



Because the blue one underneath isn't warm enough. Plus, I'm just that awesome.



> It sucks typing mobile.
> 
> @Ethan: no, not the pink blanket.



Then what?


----------



## trapar

It's a secret. : )


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Weird


----------



## trapar

Yeah, I was sort of going for that...


----------



## ScOuT

Ethan3.14159 said:


> At what? The pink blanket?



Yup...the pink blanket First thing that caught my eye It's completely fine...my bedroom is purple The house commander wanted it that color


----------



## G25r8cer

trapar said:


> I'm just gonna be laughing my ass off if somebody trips in through that door behind his desk and drops everything down..



Haha yeah i have tripped a few different times at night.

Yes guys it is a seat from a car. It still has tilt and forward and back adjustments. LOL   It's great leaning back and watching movies.


----------



## Jamin43

aviation_man said:


> Did you steal that from an arcade? lol Can someone say game addict?



I think he stole it from his neighbor's car..


----------



## kazkepox

I can't wait to get mine painted so i can put up pics


----------



## Gooberman

Wow I think really need a new desk lol  mine's all falling apart lol






to lazy to upload new (larger) Photo so this will do


----------



## G25r8cer

kazkepox said:


> I can't wait to get mine painted so i can put up pics



Post some un-painted pics!!


----------



## kazkepox

ok ok I will, I just gotta get some AA's for the camera >.<

edit: also gotta find camera...


----------



## kazkepox

[YT]-x1ZJYE7yFs[/YT]


----------



## mep916

My setup...


----------



## TFT

mep916 said:


> My setup...



Ah life's a bitch Mep, what it takes to keep on top of these spammers


----------



## FairDoos

My setup, I must admit i am spoilt but i re-pay it back!


----------



## kazkepox

mep916 said:


> My setup...



for the sake of bill gates, get a new computer!!!


----------



## Aastii

kazkepox said:


> for the sake of bill gates, get a new computer!!!



his computer kicks ass, just his monitor and setup don't 

oi, mep!! Clean up!!


----------



## kazkepox

Aastii said:


> his computer kicks ass, just his monitor and setup don't
> 
> oi, mep!! Clean up!!



I couldnt even find his computer,  unless it was the age of beige's down at the bottom left...


----------



## mep916

kazkepox said:


> I couldnt even find his computer,  unless it was the age of beige's down at the bottom left...



Dude that's not my setup. lol. I posted mine in Kornowski's thread awhile back. I'm having ceramic tile installed in my office soon, so I'll post up when it's completed. I'll be getting a new desk and a bookshelf too.


----------



## bomberboysk

g25racer said:


> Haha yeah i have tripped a few different times at night.
> 
> Yes guys it is a seat from a car. It still has tilt and forward and back adjustments. LOL   It's great leaning back and watching movies.


Did you pick it up at a junkyard or or whatnot?


----------



## kazkepox

bomberboysk said:


> Did you pick it up at a junkyard or or whatnot?



most likely, thats where I am going to get mine, btw, did you see my vid of the desk!?!?!?


----------



## G25r8cer

bomberboysk said:


> Did you pick it up at a junkyard or or whatnot?



No, got it from a friend. Traded it for 2 stock 6x9's

Edit: My step dad's friend bought 2 full electric seats from the junkyard and is now not going to use them. He gave me a price of $10 for one


----------



## Ethan3.14159

kazkepox said:


> I couldnt even find his computer,  unless it was the age of beige's down at the bottom left...



You'll notice it as the only truly color coordinated computer on the forum. It's red from the blood of users he has banned. 

*waits for ban*


----------



## TechShark




----------



## tremmor

like it. one question though, why 4 monitors and what is the rest of the hardware on the left. 

regarding the four monitors. is it useful for anything or show and tell. 
have two computers with duel monitors.


----------



## TechShark

im bored, i googled that. I thought it was an outrages pic so i posted it.


----------



## Gooberman

haha xD






I wish lol





Same picture but bigger =]


----------



## Shane

TechShark said:


>



Wow id love that


----------



## Hugh9191

Jealous?

FYI that bottom draw is open coz it won't close. There's something behind it and I haven't bothered to move it yet!


----------



## TechShark




----------



## ScOuT

Cleaned up the command station this morning


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> Wow id love that



I'd tap that.


----------



## TFT

Hugh9191 said:


> Jealous?
> 
> FYI that bottom draw is open coz it won't close. There's something behind it and I haven't bothered to move it yet!



 NICE. A place for everything, right


----------



## G25r8cer

kazkepox said:


> I can't wait to get mine painted so i can put up pics



Anyone know what happened to his rig?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

ScOuT said:


> Cleaned up the command station this morning


I have the same keyboard and speakers. Nice setup. :good:


----------

